# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  How to grow an aquarium tree like this one?

## 14litre

The tree in this aquarium, does anyone know what plant is that and any diy steps out there that I can learn to do it myself?

aquarium.jpg

Thank you in advance.

----------


## xXXXx13

Hope this link helps. It's from the Filipe Oliveira website, the guy work create the scape.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/thre...ro-manso.1182/

----------


## 14litre

> Hope this link helps. It's from the Filipe Oliveira website, the guy work create the scape.
> 
> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/thre...ro-manso.1182/


Yes it certainly does!

He mentioned _Utricularia graminifolia_ , do you know what is the layman term for it? I think I will have problem pronouncing this when I visit a LFS.  :Razz: 

He also mentioned combining different pieces of wood to form the tree but did not show how to tie it.

Do you happened to know what material do ppl normally use to tie the wood together, as well as the moss?

----------


## Shadow

Utricularia graminifolia = cendol plant

Just use normal cotton string to tie moss on the wood

----------


## xXXXx13

Utricularia graminifolia in our local context is known as Chendol Plant, a kind of foreground plant. You can Google for more information on this plant.

As of combining the various pieces of woods/ branches together, I understand that people here used aquarium safe epoxy or glue. As of getting the shape and form of a tree, it'll be up to your imagination. :Smile: 

For tying of mosses, you can use either cotton thread or fishing line.

P.S. Do take note not to use sms lingos. :Wink:

----------


## 14litre

> Utricularia graminifolia = cendol plant
> 
> Just use normal cotton string to tie moss on the wood


Oh i see. Thank you.

I came across this posting after much googling and he mentioned a term (in red) that scares me off.




> Utricularia graminifolia is of the bladderwort family and can make a nice foreground plant for the experienced hobbyists, C02 injection is of importance. Soft water is also important, (Low KH/4 or less & GH/5 or less) Lighting needs to be


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/my...miniflora.html

do you know if there is equivalent version of cendol which is easier for a beginner? Thanks.

----------


## 14litre

> Utricularia graminifolia in our local context is known as Chendol Plant, a kind of foreground plant. You can Google for more information on this plant.
> 
> As of combining the various pieces of woods/ branches together, I understand that people here used aquarium safe epoxy or glue. As of getting the shape and form of a tree, it'll be up to your imagination.
> 
> For tying of mosses, you can use either cotton thread or fishing line.
> 
> P.S. Do take note not to use sms lingos.


haha.. ya, I was thinking along that phrase (Chendol) when Shadow mentioend Cendol.  :Very Happy: 

oh.. I have a tube of aquarium-safe silicon, would come to a good use again. now the next task is to look for the woods.


and thanks for the sms lingo reminder, just saw my earlier mistake again.  :Exasperated:

----------


## xXXXx13

You can look in the Aquarium Ads here or visit the LFS for the woods. :Smile: 

You might want to try out this site for the foreground plants http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...tfinder/go.php
After which can Google for more information. It's always good to research prior to setup. :Wink: 

Happy searching :Opps:

----------


## Shadow

The best is if you can get wood with tree like structure. Problem will glue is it will come off after a while not because the glue was not water proof but because the wood will decompose, and after a while the glued branch will just come off.

----------


## 14litre

> You can look in the Aquarium Ads here or visit the LFS for the woods.
> 
> You might want to try out this site for the foreground plants http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...tfinder/go.php
> After which can Google for more information. It's always good to research prior to setup.
> 
> Happy searching


oh! that's a very useful link. I have searched for a foreground plant and looks like there's no plant with Easy difficulty.  :Razz: 

Mosses on the other hand, had the most Easy difficulty. Perhaps I should start off with mossess first.  :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

> The best is if you can get wood with tree like structure. Problem will glue is it will come off after a while not because the glue was not water proof but because the wood will decompose, and after a while the glued branch will just come off.


Oh! Thanks for the tip! I will definitely look for such tree-like wood in the LFS then, or from the Ads here.

----------


## 14litre

I read that article wrongly, I thought the plants on the tree was Cendol. After reading it again, it was java moss. It should be easier than Cendol. Let me plan my tank layout, do some wood scouting, and create an underwater "bonsai" in time to come, hopefully.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jt1

Very nice. I love the tree setup. Sort of giving me some ideas for a new rescape.
Anyway, for joining wood together, you could consider screwing them together like how carpenter do their work. Do use marine grade screw as normal screw will rust. I did use normal screw once and I don't have to dose Iron thereafter :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

> Very nice. I love the tree setup. Sort of giving me some ideas for a new rescape.
> Anyway, for joining wood together, you could consider screwing them together like how carpenter do their work. Do use marine grade screw as normal screw will rust. I did use normal screw once and I don't have to dose Iron thereafter


Thanks for the wood joining tip. 

I have picked up some old styrofoam, was thinking if I can make a bare tree out of it, and then tie mosses to it.. still thinking if this is "do-able".  :Razz:  :Grin:

----------


## xXXXx13

> I have picked up some old styrofoam, was thinking if I can make a bare tree out of it, and then tie mosses to it.. still thinking if this is "do-able".


Hmm...floating tree concept? :Shocked:  :Opps:

----------


## 14litre

> Hmm...floating tree concept?


hmm.. that would be an interesting idea.  :Very Happy: 

but for now, I would want this tree to sink, 
although I have yet made this diy cave of mine sinked yet (yeah, still waiting for my magnets to arrive).  :Embarassed: 

I am still thinking of the design. probably I will make a big base for this styrofoam tree, and apply cement as the weight to sink it.
still day dreaming about it, hopefully it will just appear in the tank when I woke up...  :Laughing:

----------


## xXXXx13

hahaha...i like a sinking tree too  :Grin: 

had been following your "diy cave of mine" must admit you are very creative and innovative. Keep up the good work  :Well done: 

had a hand on doing up a tree-like tree (a 2 branches "tree" :Opps: ) not long ago but too lazy to source for additional branches so just use thepiece of DW i had. Then the trimming and maintenace part were too much of a chore to me so tore it down after knowing how to  :Laughing:

----------


## 14litre

> hahaha...i like a sinking tree too 
> 
> had been following your "diy cave of mine" must admit you are very creative and innovative. Keep up the good work 
> 
> had a hand on doing up a tree-like tree (a 2 branches "tree") not long ago but too lazy to source for additional branches so just use thepiece of DW i had. Then the trimming and maintenace part were too much of a chore to me so tore it down after knowing how to


hehe.. Thanks!

I liked to do crazy things like these. In fact I have also dreamt of creating a waterfall for a very small tank that I owned when I was a kid. It never succeed of course.  :Very Happy: 

I have learnt quite a number of tips from this forum. I really hope I can make something out eventually. It's always a pleasure to stare at an aquarium, let alone when you see the fauna were "enjoying" the creation that you have made for them.  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

keep the creativity going  :Wink:

----------


## 14litre

> keep the creativity going


I was surfing around the web and came across this great piece. Hands down to the creativity of this guy (not from this website though).  :Well done: 



http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/02/...h-highway.html

----------


## astro

Very nice bro!

----------


## felix_fx2

> Very nice bro!


You mean the picture nice?
Or TS tank nice?  :Smile:

----------


## astro

Haha Moderator felix stalking me ;P
The tree under water is really creative and broaden up our perceptions by creating a land feature underwater. Perhaps can add those small clay houses & figurine normally seen in bonsai

----------


## elwaynetan

> The tree in this aquarium, does anyone know what plant is that and any diy steps out there that I can learn to do it myself?
> 
> Attachment 31104
> 
> Thank you in advance.


hello... 

I posted the same photo as you did recently and I've just re-created something similar... The moss he used on the tree is actually singapore moss, though the scientific term may be erroneously used for java moss... But anyway, I am using a combination of java moss and thailand moss to tie on the driftwood... so they can grow together to create a different effect on the tree. Waiting for the moss to grow!  :Smile: 

As for the driftwood, I spent about an hour to look for it at SeaView... I did not use 3 pieces as I believe if there is one driftwood which looks like a tree.. still usable. Also to reduce the usage of chemical products in the tank itself though claimed safe. haha...

Just my two cents worth.  :Smile:

----------


## elwaynetan

> Hmm...floating tree concept?


haha... there is an aquascape designed with a floating tree like structure in that tank... it looks more like a floating island though...

AGA-Aquascaping-Contest-2009-Extra-Large-Tank-5.jpg

Here you go.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

That tank is by Garry Wu, it is a floating island

----------


## xXXXx13

> haha... there is an aquascape designed with a floating tree like structure in that tank... it looks more like a floating island though...
> 
> AGA-Aquascaping-Contest-2009-Extra-Large-Tank-5.jpg
> 
> Here you go.


Wow!!!Floating island?!?!  :Shocked:  This piece of art is too profound. Don't quite understand how and why the island can and is floating.

----------


## felix_fx2

Styrofoam or air below a man made base.
Held down by fish string, or hung down.

----------


## elwaynetan

> Styrofoam or air below a man made base.
> Held down by fish string, or hung down.


Yeap.. That's what I thought too  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

nope, this scape using suction cup and stick it to the glass behind

----------


## felix_fx2

> nope, this scape using suction cup and stick it to the glass behind


Inside info?  :Razz: 
You know many secrets shadow.

----------


## 14litre

> You mean the picture nice?
> Or TS tank nice?





> Haha Moderator felix stalking me ;P
> The tree under water is really creative and broaden up our perceptions by creating a land feature underwater. Perhaps can add those small clay houses & figurine normally seen in bonsai


ai ya, I was delighted for a moment, thought someone will say my avatar is nice. so it's that aquarium masterpiece ah.  :Razz:  :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

> hello... 
> 
> I posted the same photo as you did recently and I've just re-created something similar... The moss he used on the tree is actually singapore moss, though the scientific term may be erroneously used for java moss... But anyway, I am using a combination of java moss and thailand moss to tie on the driftwood... so they can grow together to create a different effect on the tree. Waiting for the moss to grow! 
> 
> As for the driftwood, I spent about an hour to look for it at SeaView... I did not use 3 pieces as I believe if there is one driftwood which looks like a tree.. still usable. Also to reduce the usage of chemical products in the tank itself though claimed safe. haha...
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


Thanks for sharing, bro. I am eagered to see the results of your creation.

I tried to diy with quick drying clays and it actually failed as in the clays "melted" (dissolved) in water.
You have just reminded me to resume this project of mine, which I have abandoned to focus on my newly started shrimps keeping.  :Embarassed:  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> Inside info? 
> You know many secrets shadow.


among scaper we usually talk sharing idea  :Wink:   :Laughing: .

----------

